# Albanian: Këtu kam qenë dhe i kam parë, më barbare ishte që kanë bërë sërbët.



## alili81

Hello everybody,

I'm trying to have a precise translation of a sentence in Albanian. The English translation I have says it means "it was the most barbaric act committed", but there seems to be more in the original sentence...

"Këtu kam qenë dhe i kam parë, më barbare ishte që kanë bërë sërbët."

Any help is welcome! In English, French, German, Italian or Spanish!

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Bionda117

Hello.
"I was here and i saw, it was most barbaric what the Serbians did."

Thats the most literal way I can translate that into English.


----------



## alili81

Thank you very much, Bionda117! It helps to have the beginning of the sentence.


----------



## Bionda117

You're welcome.


----------



## Alb_girl

alili81 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm trying to have a precise translation of a sentence in Albanian. The English translation I have says it means "it was the most barbaric act committed", but there seems to be more in the original sentence...
> 
> "Këtu kam qenë dhe i kam parë, më barbare ishte që kanë bërë sërbët."
> 
> Any help is welcome! In English, French, German, Italian or Spanish!
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


 I have been here and i have seen them, the most barbaric (act) that Serbians have committed.


----------

